
Modern American Works Longer with Less Vacation Than Medieval Peasants - davesailer
https://www.thevintagenews.com/2019/07/22/modern-american-medieval-peasants/
======
sethammons
I think the key figures are that the average worker today does 300hrs more a
year than medieval peasants, but peasants had months of down time. Apparently,
they worked longer days, but less of them.

I feel that most of the jobs around are mostly bullshit. I'd think many people
could work half the hours for double the pay and productivity in many places
would not diminish much. I envy the Jetsons; while I don't expect to get away
with George's two hours a week, I would think 4 half days a week would be
totally in order (or similar).

------
tomohawk
Modern Americans live better than any king or potentate did in medieval times.
Far better. We have fruits and vegetables out of season. We spices from around
the world. We have miracle cures to disease and vaccines.

And what does being on the clock mean when you're a serf? You're always on the
clock.

~~~
aiscapehumanity
One idea I think conveyed on the political grounds is that others are quick to
pass policy that benefit others regardless of meritocracy, hence you get
fiscal repulsion towards welfares. I take the information from the article as
suggesting that fiscal repulsion while not wholly, a certain amount looks at
any collectively refinanced aid as being non-meritorious and hence the idea
that liberal policy no matter the mildness is at the cusp of giving money
irresponsibly despite the fact modern workers across the fields and
competencies still do work consistently, deserving of aids.

